# Question about crossbreeding hair sheep with wool sheep



## mylilchix (Apr 9, 2013)

I've recently found a beautiful Katahdin ram lamb that I was planning on building a flock of Katahdin and Dorpers around.  I recently got 2 CVM ewe lambs, and I'm thinking of changing my sheep plans.  What happens to the wool if I crossbreed the ram with the CVM ewes?  I'm toying with the idea of keeping 2 small flocks.  One with hair sheep and one with CVMs to help bring that breed back.  Any thoughts?
Thanks, Sonja


----------



## Roving Jacobs (Apr 9, 2013)

CVMs have such awesome fine wool I can't imagine breeding them with a hair sheep. You will lose fleece quality very rapidly. I would keep finewools and hair sheep separate unless you really just want to sell for meat. Registered CVM/romeldales sell for a heck of a lot more than the per pound price of lambs.


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 9, 2013)

The hair wool cross breds I've seen partially shed in some cases or not at all in others.. I can tell you that it's very easy to trim the crosses. It posses little to no lanolin and the wool cuts very easily.

You would probably loose most of the wool quality from the CVMs.

I love the look of the CVMs. Goodluck with them!


----------



## mylilchix (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you for the advice.  I'm going to contact the CVM breeder today to see if I can get a ram lamb and possibly another ewe lamb.  I love the look of our girls.  Th breeder also sent us home with a bunch of wool to start working with.


----------

